# Dynatek Cdi



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Will a dynatek Cdi box from a kfx 700 work on a brute force 750???


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Yep as long as they are both carbed 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------

